# Jimmy Page "Dragon" Telecaster build



## the_best_of_fools

For you Page aficionados, here's my shot at a "Dragon" Telecaster replica. Body is from KnE Guitars and neck from Musikraft.





























































Page with his Telecaster.





tbof


----------



## jcmjmp

Sweet guitar. Pickups?


----------



## the_best_of_fools

jcmjmp said:


> Sweet guitar. Pickups?



Thanks. I put a GFS Repro 1960's HOT Alnico Tele p/up in the bridge and a GFS Repro Vintage Alnico Tele p/up in the Neck. They are my first GFS p/ups and I'm very impressed for the price.

tbof


----------



## NewReligion

Jesus dude that is beautiful!! Makes me all Dazed and Confused. I think I'm experiencing a Communication Breakdown. All sicerety, it is awesome. Do you like the tone?

David

David C. Hopkins on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## MacMan

very nice job again


----------



## benjammin420

wow, nice, did you paint that yourself?


----------



## the_best_of_fools

benjammin420 said:


> wow, nice, did you paint that yourself?



Yes, I did. I've worked as a graphic designer for over 15 years. I used acrylic paints for this one and the top was finished with Polycrylic (Minwax).

tbof


----------



## poeman33

Beautiful grain on that body.


----------



## benjammin420

the_best_of_fools said:


> Yes, I did. I've worked as a graphic designer for over 15 years. I used acrylic paints for this one and the top was finished with Polycrylic (Minwax).
> 
> tbof



very impressive. is the body ash?


----------



## Mike_j

the_best_of_fools said:


> Yes, I did. I've worked as a graphic designer for over 15 years. I used acrylic paints for this one and the top was finished with Polycrylic (Minwax).
> 
> tbof



So have I but I never learned how to paint a guitar.
How did you paint it? Masking, airbrush?? Some details would be good.
Awesome job.


----------



## the_best_of_fools

Hi Mike. Here are a few pictures of the build process.






The first step was to prepare the bare body, sanded to 320 grit first, then filling the pores. I used Stew-Mac's Colortone waterbase grain filler.

Then I had to transfer the dragon pattern to the guitar. I made the drawing from pictures I found using photoshop. It looked something like this.






I used this as a reference for painting the pattern on the body. But I also printed an outline version full scale on tracing paper.






I darkened the back of the tracing paper with 6B pencil and traced the outline back onto the body. This had to be done before applying any finish so that the pencil would stick.






With the tracing paper firmly held in place, I traced the outline of the design back onto the bare wood.






Here you can see the outline on the body.






Once the pattern was transfered to the body, I proceded with the sealer. I used Zinsser shellac. I put on a first layer straight out of the can. Then I tinted half the can with Stew-Mac's vintage amber ColorTone concentrated liquid stain . A little goes a long way, so you need to put just a few drops and make a few tests to a scrap piece of wood. Once I had the right tint, I applied my second coat to the body. The next day, I sanded with 220 and 320 grit and applied 2 more coats with 2 hours waiting time between the coats. The next day I sanded the body with 220 and 320 again until I got a nice semi-mat finish.
















Here are some pictures of the work in progress. I used acrylic paint and a few brushes.
















The body was then given a few layers of clear shellac and finished with Polycrylic.

tbof


----------



## Mike_j

Fantastic-thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Scrap_Iron

Thanks for the fantastic pics and descriptions. Great axe.


----------



## Ken

Nice job! How many pictures did you get of Page's guitar to get the design? The details look exact to my eye.

Ken


----------



## the_best_of_fools

Ken said:


> Nice job! How many pictures did you get of Page's guitar to get the design? The details look exact to my eye.
> 
> Ken




I took everything I could put my hands on. Pictures of the original guitar, pictures of replicas, video shots from the Zeppelin DVD HTWWW...

tbof


----------



## Bones0205

Great pics and a fabulous guitar mate- well done!


----------



## the_best_of_fools

Bones0205 said:


> Great pics and a fabulous guitar mate- well done!



Thanks. It plays great too. That to me is the best part. Love that Tele!! 

tbof


----------



## CanadaGuy1959

I know this is very cheeky, but Is there any way I could get a copy of your wonderful drawing so I con have a go at doing this myself ? Please & Thank you from a Senior who needs a hobby


----------



## fitz

CanadaGuy1959 said:


> I know this is very cheeky, but Is there any way I could get a copy of your wonderful drawing so I con have a go at doing this myself ? Please & Thank you from a Senior who needs a hobby


 to the forum.
That member hasn't posted anything for almost 10 years, so chances are slim that he will answer.
I have a new-ish Fender Page Dragon Tele if you would like some photos.
There may also be a few more other images available on the internet these days, as compared to when this thread was posted.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CanadaGuy1959 said:


> I know this is very cheeky, but Is there any way I could get a copy of your wonderful drawing so I con have a go at doing this myself ? Please & Thank you from a Senior who needs a hobby



To The Forum 
Get with Fitz as he does some outstanding work..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## CanadaGuy1959

fitz288 said:


> to the forum.
> That member hasn't posted anything for almost 10 years, so chances are slim that he will answer.
> I have a new-ish Fender Page Dragon Tele if you would like some photos.
> There may also be a few more other images available on the internet these days, as compared to when this thread was posted.


Thank you for your very kind offer of photos  I would like to take you up on it ..... photos taken "straight on" and close up would be the best for me to be able to make an accurate drawing .... do you need my email address ?


----------



## fitz

CanadaGuy1959 said:


> Thank you for your very kind offer of photos  I would like to take you up on it ..... photos taken "straight on" and close up would be the best for me to be able to make an accurate drawing .... do you need my email address ?


I can post to thread or message me with your email.


----------



## fitz

CanadaGuy1959 said:


> Thank you for your very kind offer of photos  I would like to take you up on it ..... photos taken "straight on" and close up would be the best for me to be able to make an accurate drawing .... do you need my email address ?


Here ya go:


----------



## tallcoolone

Great job on yours Fitz! I put the same pickups in mine


----------



## CanadaGuy1959

fitz288 said:


> Here ya go:
> View attachment 102409
> View attachment 102410
> View attachment 102411
> View attachment 102412
> View attachment 102413


Thank you very much for the photos ... the seem to be low resolution, is that the way they get put on the forum? If you actually took the photos with a bit better quality would you mind sending them to my email ? Thanks again


----------



## tallcoolone

Here is mine--I did it by hand as well. Used a nitrocellulose spray from StewMac. Very fun project


----------



## fitz

tallcoolone said:


> Great job on yours Fitz! I put the same pickups in mine


Thanks, but that's not one of my home builds. It's the MIM Fender. I did do the noiseless pups though.


----------

